

Gaug.es for Android - hecticjeff
https://github.com/blog/1054-gaug-es-for-android

======
bookwormAT
_"Gaug.es for Android is built on top of the awesome Gaug.es API as well as
several great projects for Android development that are also available on
GitHub:_

 _JakeWharton/ActionBarSherlock for a consistent, great looking header across
all Android platforms._

 _JakeWharton/Android-ViewPagerIndicator for being able to swipe between
content, traffic, and referrer pages._

 _JakeWharton/NineOldAndroids for the AirTraffic view animations._

 _jayway/android-maven-plugin for building the app and running the integration
and unit tests."_

A fine demonstration for how important Jake Wharton's work is for the Android
community. If you want to use modern Android design patterns across older
platform versions, it is hard ignore his projects.

~~~
veeti
His work also highlights the lack of support given by Google for backwards
compatibility. Stuff like action bar (one of the biggest new UI changes in
3.0+) backwards compatibility is essential if you design your app around the
new patterns and guidelines. Their official recommendations for having an
action bar in 2.3 and below are:

1\. Reimplement almost the whole action bar on 2.3 and below by building on
top of their "ActionBarCompat" example which is very minimal and only supports
menu items - if developers take this approach, there's going to be a lot of
inconsistent action bars out there.

2\. Just forget the action bar on older versions of Android ([http://android-
developers.blogspot.com/2012/01/say-goodbye-t...](http://android-
developers.blogspot.com/2012/01/say-goodbye-to-menu-button.html)), which is
terrible advice - you can't just pretend that it never existed when the whole
app is designed around it. Thankfully they don't believe this themselves since
all their apps have some sort of action bar implementation on older versions
too.

